# solo / sólo



## Sylphadora

Siempre estás en mi mente, dejándome un beso junto al corazón
y otra vez tú abriéndome tus alas me sacas de las malas porque tú eres el ángel que amo yo.

El cuerpo se me va hacia donde tú estás.
Mi vida cambió solo por estar con el ángel que amo yo.

Cuando "solo" funciona como adverbio lleva acento solo (valga la redundancia!! XD ) si hay ambigüedad, es decir, si se puede confundir con el adjetivo "solo". Pero casi nunca hay ambigüedad, es muy raro que pase. Aquí está muy claro que funciona como adverbio, así que no hay que ponerle el acento. ;D

Edición del moderador: este es un hilo escindido. El hilo original era este.


----------



## irene.acler

Perdona, Sylphadora, pero si yo por ejemplo pongo el acento aunque no haya ambigüedad, es un error?


----------



## Sylphadora

irene.acler said:


> Perdona, Sylphadora, pero si yo por ejemplo pongo el acento aunque no haya ambigüedad, es un error?


 
¡Uf! Aquí ya entramos en las "clarísimas" normas de la Academia... (¡Espero que se note la ironía! ¡Ja ja ja ja ja!). La norma dice que *si el que escribe nota ambigüedad, debe poner un acento*. Pero claro, eso es muy subjetivo... Es que algunas normas de la Academia son muy muy cutres... Hace tiempo había que poner el acento obligatoriamente, y yo creo que era mejor así. De esa forma se sabía nada más ver la palabra si era un adjetivo o un adverbio. De todas formas, es muy muy difícil que haya ambigüedad. Incluso los ejemplos de ambigüedad que dan en clase los profesores no son muy ambiguos, que digamos... Por ejemplo:

Bajó solo del avión Se suelen usar de ejemplo frases de este tipo. Pero al escuchar esta frase nadie creería que "solo" actúa como adverbio, todo el mundo pensaría que es un adjetivo, porque la frase "solamente bajó del avión" es un poco rara... ¡A ver en qué contexto dice uno eso!

Pero ya te digo que la norma es muy, muy cutre. Era mejor cuando había que poner el acento siempre... Así se sabía qué tipo de palabra era.

Según el contexto, creo que sí sería un error, porque está claro que es un adverbio. Pero tampoco te preocupes mucho por eso, porque hay mucha gente, incluso profesores de español, que todavía no saben que hace tiempo cambió la norma. Y como la norma es tan subjetiva, siempre te queda el recurso de decir: "Yo soy la que escribe, y yo creo que hay ambigüedad". ¡Ja ja ja ja! XD

¡Saludos! ;D


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, Sylphadora!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Perdona, Sylphadora, pero si yo por ejemplo pongo el acento aunque no haya ambigüedad, es un error?


 
*Tilde en solo *
La palabra* solo* puede ser un *adjetivo*: 
_Está cansado de estar tan *solo*._ 
_La casa tiene un *solo* cuarto de baño._
Y también puede ser un *adverbio*:
_Eva *solo* lee el periódico. _
_Tan *solo* quiero hablar contigo._
*Independientemente de su función, al tratarse de una palabra llana terminada en vocal debe escribirse sin tilde*, según determinan las reglas generales de acentuación gráfica del español. 
Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra _solo_ pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte *ambiguo*, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial: 
_Trabaja *solo* en este proyecto. _
(Sin tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘sin compañía’).
_Trabaja *sólo* en este proyecto._
(Con tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’).
El adverbio _solo_* no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad *en su interpretación. 

De todas formas, aquí tienes otro thread si te interesa.


----------



## Sylphadora

femmejolie said:


> *Tilde en solo *
> La palabra* solo* puede ser un *adjetivo*:
> _Está cansado de estar tan *solo*._
> _La casa tiene un *solo* cuarto de baño._
> Y también puede ser un *adverbio*:
> _Eva *solo* lee el periódico. _
> _Tan *solo* quiero hablar contigo._
> *Independientemente de su función, al tratarse de una palabra llana terminada en vocal debe escribirse sin tilde*, según determinan las reglas generales de acentuación gráfica del español.
> Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra _solo_ pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte *ambiguo*, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial:
> _Trabaja *solo* en este proyecto. _
> (Sin tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘sin compañía’).
> _Trabaja *sólo* en este proyecto._
> (Con tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’).
> El adverbio _solo_* no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad*en su interpretación.


 
¡Pues el ejemplo de "Trabaja solo/sólo en este proyecto" es muy bueno! =D Ahí sí que habría que poner la tilde sin falta si es un adverbio, porque es completamente ambiguo. Ahora ya tengo un buen ejemplo si algún día le tengo que explicar esto a alguien. Je je je... XD


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, yo prefiero distinguir las dos grafías aunque no haga falta.
¿Se puede, sí?


----------



## Sylphadora

sabrinita85 said:


> Bueno, yo prefiero distinguir las dos grafías aunque no haga falta.
> ¿Se puede, sí?


 
Pues no sé muy bien qué decirte... En teoría, si no es ambiguo no hay que poner el acento... Así que según la norma estaría mal. Vamos, eso es lo que dice la norma. Todavía hay mucha gente que pone el acento. E incluso hay profesores que no están enterados de la norma y le siguen poniendo el acento al adverbio siempre!!  E incluso si están enterados, como la norma es tan subjetiva, pueden no ser muy estrictos y permitirlo siempre. Pero yo no lo pongo nunca si no hay ambigüedad, y ninguno de mis compañeros de estudios lo hace. Estudio Traducción e Interpretación y no nos arriesgamos a hacerlo, porque 2 faltas de ortografía son un suspenso!! XD No nos interesa descubrir lo estrictos que son los profesores... XD


----------



## sabrinita85

Sylphadora said:


> Pues no sé muy bien qué decirte... En teoría, si no es ambiguo no hay que poner el acento... Así que según la norma estaría mal. Vamos, eso es lo que dice la norma. Todavía hay mucha gente que pone el acento. E incluso hay profesores que no están enterados de la norma y le siguen poniendo el acento al adverbio siempre!!  E incluso si están enterados, como la norma es tan subjetiva, pueden no ser muy estrictos y permitirlo siempre. Pero yo no lo pongo nunca si no hay ambigüedad, y ninguno de mis compañeros de estudios lo hace. Estudio Traducción e Interpretación y no nos arriesgamos a hacerlo, porque 2 faltas de ortografía son un suspenso!! XD No nos interesa descubrir lo estrictos que son los profesores... XD


Jeje, pos, la verdad es que tengo miedo a no ponerlos:
vamos, mi profesora de lingüística española es mayorcita y seguro que ni sabe que la norma ha cambiado; además tengo el lector que hace sólo lo que le dice la catedrática... así que preferiría poner la tilde, por lo menos hasta que la norma no se fije bien, o mejor dicho hasta el día en que todo el mundo con un poco de cultura lo utilice.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Bueno, yo prefiero distinguir las dos grafías aunque no haga falta.
> ¿Se puede, sí?


Yo antes sí acentuaba sólo(Adv.); ahora, no.
 
La ortografía acentuada sigue siendo la normal aunque la Real Academia recomienda la forma *solo*
Yo creo que ni siquiera en España te corrigen solo sin acento, aunque hubiese ambigüedad. Si te lo corrigen, reclama con el RDAE en la mano 
(yo te aconsejaría que no lo pusieses nunca, es más cómodo. Lo malo es si pones acento y quiere decir "único, solitario", entonces sí te corregirían. Capisci?  )


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Yo antes sí acentuaba sólo(Adv.); ahora, no.
> 
> La ortografía acentuada sigue siendo la normal aunque la Real Academia recomienda la forma *solo*
> Yo creo que ni siquiera en España te corrigen solo sin acento, aunque hubiese ambigüedad. Si te lo corrigen, reclama con el RDAE en la mano
> (yo te aconsejaría que no lo pusieses nunca, es más cómodo. Lo malo es si pones acento y quiere decir "único, solitario", entonces sí te corregirían. Capisci?  )


Sí, te entiendo perfectamente Femme 

Pues, intentaré no escribirlo ya (aunque estoy acostrumbradita).

Una curiosidad, Femme: ¿Por qué escribes RDAE en vez de DRAE?


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Sí, te entiendo perfectamente Femme
> 
> Pues, intentaré no escribirlo ya (aunque estoy acostrumbradita).
> 
> Una curiosidad, Femme: ¿Por qué escribes RDAE en vez de DRAE?


Un refuso  .
Aunque el orden de los factores no altera el producto. Mea culpa!
Pues(,) intentaré no escribirlo ya (aunque estoy acostrumbradita).


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Un refuso  .
> Aunque el orden de los factores no altera el producto. Mea culpa!


Ah, entiendo, que como lo he visto escrito varias veces, entonces creía que se dijera también de esa manera. 
De todos modos, sí es verdad, sale el mismo producto: 
RDAE = Real Diccionario de la Academia Española
DRAE = Diccionario de la Real Academia Española.

Gracias por aclararlo


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Porque es muy largo y exhaustivo (40 posts nientedimeno/addirittura), que te conozco!!. A mí también me ocurre igual, cuando un thread es muy largo y copioso, sólo leo lo que me interesa; sin embargo, si es corto y sólo tiene 4,5 o 6 posts, entonces sí se puede leer. Por eso lo decía, aparte de que con mi explicación y la de Sylphadora ya estaba muy claro
> Era una "coña" marinera, jejeje, pura ironía española. Ciao!



Tienes razón, si  el thread tiene pocos posts, entonces se lee con más facilidad; si es demasiado largo..pues ya lo has dicho tú


----------



## Dudu678

Está muy bien lo que dice la Academia, pero a mi juicio alguna de las nuevas normas que inventa (sí, inventa) no tienen otro propósito que el de conseguir que la gente hable bien no corrigiendo los errores, sino haciendo que estos sean correctos.

Sirva de ejemplo la admisión del leísmo cuando se trata de una persona. Personalmente me parece una aberración. Ya que la academia permite "sólo", yo escribiré "sólo" que es como se ha escrito siempre. A quien me lo corrija le diré que yo lo veo ambiguo  De la misma forma, por mucho diccionario que así lo admita, nunca escribiré palabros como "bidé", "cederrón", "chalé", "güisqui" y similares.

Saluditos.


----------



## claudine2006

Dudu678 said:


> Está muy bien lo que dice la Academia, pero a mi juicio alguna de las nuevas normas que inventa (sí, inventa) no tienen otro propósito que el de conseguir que la gente hable bien no corrigiendo los errores, sino haciendo que éstos sean correctos.
> 
> Sirva de ejemplo la admisión del leísmo cuando se trata de una persona. Personalmente me parece una aberración. Ya que la Academia permite "sólo", yo escribiré "sólo" que es como se ha escrito siempre. A quien me lo corrija le diré que yo lo veo ambiguo  De la misma forma, por mucho diccionario que así lo admita, nunca escribiré palabras como "bidé", "cederrón", "chalé", "güisqui" y similares.
> 
> Saluditos.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Dudu678

Claudine, pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con tus correciones .

Aunque suene contradictorio con mi discurso anterior, la acentuación de los demostrativos no es obligada, únicamente en caso de ambigüedad. Al igual que yo no debo corregir a nadie que no acentúe "sólo", tampoco debo ser corregido al no acentuar "éstos" cuando sea pronombre.

Por otro lado, he dicho bien "palabros". Sé que no existe, pero ha sido mi particular forma de expresar que ni siquiera las considero palabras, sino palabros, unas palabras totalmente artificiales.


----------



## femmejolie

Dudu678 said:


> Claudine, pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con tus correciones .
> 
> Aunque suene contradictorio con mi discurso anterior, la acentuación de los demostrativos no es obligada, únicamente en caso de ambigüedad. Al igual que yo no debo corregir a nadie que no acentúe "sólo", tampoco debo ser corregido al no acentuar "éstos" cuando sea pronombre.Concordo
> 
> Por otro lado, he dicho bien "palabros". Sé que no existe, pero ha sido mi particular forma de expresar que ni siquiera las considero palabras, sino palabros, unas palabras totalmente artificiales.Concordo.


Se dice frecuentemente en España "palabro(s)". Es un "slang" (como decir "palabrot*O *" o "mujerón", "putón" en vez de "mujerona" o "putona"), son deformaciones del lenguaje permitidas que consisten en cambiar el género, frecuentemente son aumentativos y tiene más bien un sentido despectivo.

Sobre este/ese/aquel :Los pronombres demostrativos no deben tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Claudine, pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con tus correciones .
> 
> Aunque suene contradictorio con mi discurso anterior, la acentuación de los demostrativos no es obligada, únicamente en caso de ambigüedad. Al igual que yo no debo corregir a nadie que no acentúe "sólo", tampoco debo ser corregido al no acentuar "éstos" cuando sea pronombre.
> 
> Por otro lado, he dicho bien "palabros". Sé que no existe, pero ha sido mi particular forma de expresar que ni siquiera las considero palabras, sino palabros, unas palabras totalmente artificiales.





femmejolie said:


> Se dice frecuentemente en España "palabro(s)". Es un "slang" (como decir "palabrot*O *" o "mujerón" en vez de "mujerona"), son deformaciones del lenguaje permitidas que consisten en cambiar el género, frecuentemente son aumentativos y tiene más bien un sentido despectivo.
> 
> Sobre este/ese/aquel :Los pronombres demostrativos no deben tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.



Concordo!


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Sobre este/ese/aquel :Los pronombres demostrativos no deben tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.


Yo diría que "se puede evitar poner la tilde", pero es más correcto ponerla (para evitar cualquier ambigüedad).


----------



## Cicerón

Si sirve de algo mi humilde aportación como hablante nativo, yo pongo la tilde siempre, aunque no exista ambigüedad. Puede que sea porque estoy acostumbrado a escribir así desde hace años y ahora me resulta difícil cambiar.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Yo diría que "se puede evitar poner la tilde", pero es más correcto ponerla (para evitar cualquier ambigüedad).


Si no hay ambigüedad, no hay porqué poner tilde.
Ocurre lo mismo que con "solo". Es más correcto no poner la tilde hoy en día si no existe riesgo de anfibología.
"éste" se escribía con tilde en otra época , todo evoluciona.

Rae.es Digita "este" 
(_Permaneré en esta dos semanas. De esta nos quedamos sin médico. A todas estas)_


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente mi profesores de español ahora nos dicen que el uso de "éste" con tilde se puede también evitar. Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Femmejolie, todo evoluciona, la lengua también (aunque yo, como Cicerón, siempre estaba acostumbrada a escribir todo con tilde, cuando era necesaria, claro...).


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Ocurre lo mismo que con "solo". Es más correcto no poner la tilde hoy en día si no existe riesgo de anfibología.
> "Éste" se escribía con tilde en otra época , todo evoluciona.


Pero podemos seguir escribiéndolo con mayúscula a principio de frase, ¿verdad? 
De toda manera yo no sería tan tajante. Se sigue escribiendo con tilde, pero se admite la forma sin tilde.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Pero podemos seguir escribiéndolo con mayúscula a principio de frase, ¿verdad? Lo he hecho adrede para que se vea mejor la tilde de éste.
> De todas maneras, yo no sería tan tajante. Se sigue escribiendo con tilde, pero se admite la forma sin tilde.


Yo diría que es al revés, hoy se tiende a escribirlo sin tilde, pero se acepta con tilde (cuesta deshabituarse), aunque según el DRAE. es incorrecto porque *este* es *llana* y acaba en vocal (no es una falta gorda, pero dentro de 20 años a lo mejor sí lo es. Como sucede con solo/sólo, que también es llana acabada en vocal).
Antes con la tilde se diferenciaban los términos si eran ambiguos, pero claro, lo hacían siempre (y no tenían porqué, ya que la tilde en estos casos es para diferenciar dos homógrafos).Yo veo más razonable que solo se use la tilde en los homógrafos para diferenciarlos si hay ambigüedad.
este/ese/aquel


----------

